# Fractalius and photoshop - A wonderful mix



## ryanwaff

I discovered a program called fractalius a while ago, and using it and photoshop I was able to create these: 
Which one do you prefer?  


This was one of my more recent attempts.
This was one of the very first attempts I did.


----------



## binga63

i know it  is aa toy but i like it alot 

I had a go too I hope you don't mind




Tiger fractualised by Binga63, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Whoa! Cool stuff for Hallowe'en. For always? Not so. But right now's the season for stuff like this!
The cat's eyes DO freak me out here!!!!


----------



## ryanwaff

binga63 said:


> i know it  is aa toy but i like it alot
> 
> I had a go too I hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger fractualised by Binga63, on Flickr



I love it! 

If anyone else has dabbled in fractalius, please share!


----------



## binga63

love what it does to flowers thanks for the share 



Electric petals2 by Binga63, on Flickr


----------



## JackandSally

Just out of curiosity, (and please don't mind my newness) what is fractalius?


----------



## ryanwaff

binga63 said:


> love what it does to flowers thanks for the share
> 
> 
> 
> Electric petals2 by Binga63, on Flickr



Awesome! 



> Just out of curiosity, (and please don't mind my newness) what is fractalius?




Fractalius is a plugin for photoshop. Read more about it here.


----------



## JSER

where in elements does it place the plugin


----------



## binga63

this is  fun thank you for sharing 




electric owl by Binga63, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

ryanwaff said:


> If anyone else has dabbled in fractalius, please share!


----------



## ryanwaff

Buckster, thats awesome! Looks kinda like a spider. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Buckster

ryanwaff said:


> Buckster, thats awesome! Looks kinda like a spider. Thanks for sharing


Exactly correct.  Here are the original shots:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/299287-spider-creepy-blue-background.html

I made this fractalius version from photo #3, then cropped it to the most interesting (IMHO) area.


----------



## ryanwaff

Buckster said:


> ryanwaff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster, thats awesome! Looks kinda like a spider. Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  Here are the original shots:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/299287-spider-creepy-blue-background.html
> 
> I made this fractalius version from photo #3, then cropped it to the most interesting (IMHO) area.
Click to expand...


Those are some truly hair raising shots of a spider.  Nice cropping on the fractalius version. Really abstracts the image


----------



## Buckster

ryanwaff said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryanwaff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster, thats awesome! Looks kinda like a spider. Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  Here are the original shots:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/299287-spider-creepy-blue-background.html
> 
> I made this fractalius version from photo #3, then cropped it to the most interesting (IMHO) area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are some truly hair raising shots of a spider.  Nice cropping on the fractalius version. Really abstracts the image
Click to expand...

Thank you kindly!  Much appreciated!


----------



## binga63

i like what it does to flowers ....


----------



## PlanetStarbucks

That is a really cool effect.  I might have a new software toy to play with for a while.


----------



## RxForB3

Here's my first go at Fractalius...




Fire and Nice Fractalius by RxForB3, on Flickr


----------



## binga63

sweet .. it does look like fire


----------



## ryanwaff

Binga those colours are awesome!  

And RXforB3, very nice


----------



## binga63

ryanwaff said:


> Binga those colours are awesome!
> 
> And RXforB3, very nice



Thank you ... 
I have refined the effect a little more.. do you like this?


----------

